# Hi! New here! Q about calcium and imodium use



## aprilzlife (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi! First I want to say that this is a great site and wonderful message board with tons of info. I suffer from IBS-D, I haven't been diagnosed yet, but have gone to see the doctor over these past 5-6 years for bowel problems. I know I have always had stomach/bowel problems since I was about 15, I am 32 now. I have been told that it's just "something I ate" or just a "bug" and was told to use Imodium to control D. I have been using Imodium a couple times a week to control attacks. I do think that stress plays a role in all this, as my attacks are sometimes unpredictable, no matter what I eat. I have started to use calcium this past week (after reading about it here! THANK YOU!) and I have had great results! Less stomach pain, less bloating and gas. No D this week .... well that is until today, when I slipped and ate a chocolate bar on an empty stomach. I got an attack (when I was still at work) I did take 1/2 the calcium pill, maybe 3 hours before that. So I took 2 imodium today.My question is do i still take the calcium with the next meal? Or will it cause problems with C if I take both calcium and imodium in the same day? Does anyone have problems with taking them together?This might sound crazy but I freak out when I have D and then I also freak out if I am not able to "go".Thanks for listening!~April


----------



## Scorchedpath (Sep 17, 2007)

I am no medical expert, but I would be cautious when taking both. By cautious I mean possibly cutting the calcium or the imodium in half when taking both rather than your normal doses. I have learned from experience that I need to be careful or the whole system stops. I invested a few dollars in a pill splitter that I use all the time. I think for most people both can be taken together but I would start with a low dose and work your way up to the optimal dose.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You can take calcium on a regular dose with your meals and don't be afraid to take an immodium if you get diarrhea so you can function. The immodium will stop the diarrhea but you may have a rebound effect when it wears off and have some diarrhea. Just let it pass and stay with the calcium with your meals and play with the dose so you do not become constipated but have control over the diarrhea. It is trial and error. Sometimes as you get into the calcium you may have an attack from something you ate but it is short lived one time to the restroom and it is over so give it some time and see how you do. Linda


----------



## aprilzlife (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you for the feedback. I do feel better with taking the calcium, I can stop worrying so much now about where the restroom is and acutally focus on things that matter! One day at a time =]~April


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I always continue with calcium even if I take Imodium. If I don't, as soon as the Imodium wears off I tend to have worse D. But if I stick with the calcium, when the Imodium wears off things stay relatively "normal"


----------



## smil (Feb 23, 2008)

Had a question about calcium? I usally eat more than 3 meals a day as i try to be active and need exercise to maintain weight. Do people take more than three calcium pills per day. I have been taking 3 pills of welchol each morning along with 1 pill of calcium with each meal. I also, take 10 mg of lexapro each night. I would like to stop taking the welchol and the lexapro as there are just tools to help stop my loose bowels. On my curren regiment I can eat anything i want. I may get a little bloating but only after a large meal. Constipation has never been an issue for me. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The typically upper end of the recommended amount of Calcium per day is 2000 mgs.So usually the 3 a day gives you 1800 so most people aren't taking more than that. K.


----------



## aprilzlife (Mar 1, 2008)

smil said:


> Had a question about calcium? I usally eat more than 3 meals a day as i try to be active and need exercise to maintain weight. Do people take more than three calcium pills per day. I have been taking 3 pills of welchol each morning along with 1 pill of calcium with each meal. I also, take 10 mg of lexapro each night. I would like to stop taking the welchol and the lexapro as there are just tools to help stop my loose bowels. On my curren regiment I can eat anything i want. I may get a little bloating but only after a large meal. Constipation has never been an issue for me. Any advice would be appreciated!


I was only taking 1/2 a calcium pill at every meal and it seemed to be the right dose for me. When I take more than 2 imodium I end up being blocked up for a couple days, so I knew that I better start easy with these calcium pills. I am also taking Benefiber 2x a day and that is helping too.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

smil,You usually can take the calcium with a meal 3 times a day if you eat in between this may still be okay. But it needs to be about 4 or 5 hours apart. This gives it time to work through the system and be replace at regular intervals. You may find this to work okay or you can take 1/2 tablet with each small meal over the day. You just need to do some trial and error to see what works.Linda


----------



## orange86 (Mar 8, 2008)

hi, what sort of calcium should i take?im thinking of taking L-glutamine powder, flaxseed powder and now calcium.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

orange86,calcium carbonate 600mg with vitamin D. Start with 1/2 tablet with food 3 times a day at least 4 or 5 hours apart. Then see what is happening. If you are getting constipated on this you can change to calcium carbonate with the added minerals. The magnesium in this can help things pass a bit easier if you get constipated on the calcium.Linda


----------

